# question about 2005 exam



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

I just recently took the military make up exam for 2005, my question is will police departments go through the 05 list before looking at people who are on the 07 list?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well this list will expire around August. The 07 test is April and by the time its scored and the new list certified, it will probably be around August. So if any PD is looking at hiring they could go off the old list. I'd say you have a few months.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a clue on what departments are going off the 2005 exam still? I know Boston PD isn't since they're no longer looking at the 05 list. If I had only takened the test a month earlier I would have gotten a card.


----------

